
Elon Musk threatens to leave White House councils if Trump drops Paris accord - coloneltcb
http://www.cnbc.com/2017/05/31/elon-musk-threatens-to-leave-white-house-councils-if-trump-drops-paris-accord.html
======
alistproducer2
I understand the argument that by working with Trump, people like musk could
positively influence the administration; however, it never sat right with me,
given what has been known about the danger Trump represents to the republic
and the world. I don't say this as a partisan. It has always been clear that
Trump is manifestly unfit for the job he holds. Winning via a technaluty
didn't change that. The goal for people like musk should've been to eliminate
the threat, not to work to normalize it. That's just my two cents.

~~~
nostrademons
How do you propose to "eliminate the threat"?

The challenge is that Trump is a democratically-elected leader. Democracy
sometimes produces results that you don't like, but if the alternative is to
get rid of democratically-elected leaders each time one is elected that you
view as a threat to the republic, you've just killed the republic to avoid
_potentially_ killing the republic.

~~~
taylodl
No, Trump is most emphatically _not_ a democratically-elected leader, and I'm
not just splitting a hair. The "technicality" alistproducer2 mentions is the
electoral college, a process whereby the person getting the most votes, i.e.
Hillary Clinton, does not necessarily become president. What people have
proposed is dispensing with the electoral college so that we may _have_
democratically-elected leaders. But, as with most things in politics, it's not
quite as simple as that since the United States is a Federal Republic.

~~~
AnimalMuppet
That doesn't change nostrademons' point at all. True democracy sometimes
produces results you don't like, too. (In fact, the founding fathers thought
that it was _more_ likely to produce bad results than a more republican form
of government, because it was _more_ susceptible to demagogues and populists.)

~~~
taylodl
You are correct - any voting process will sometimes produce results you don't
like. I simply took umbrage with nostrademon's assertion that Trump was
democratically-elected. Your comment that the founding fathers thought that
"true" democracy was _more_ likely to produce bad results is duly noted,
that's why they setup the electoral college in the first place, even though
today's electoral college has been perverted from its original intent. Sigh.
That's part of why this problem is so complex!

